

Ask HN: How do you deal with doubts and worries? - ceeK

Hello!<p>Quick question really, would be interested to hear the answers. Currently doubting my startup for a variety of reasons including competitors already in the market and worries about monetising.<p>My venture is HouseQuest (www.housequest.co.uk) which aim to make finding a student property easy. Scratches an itch of mine.
======
pla3rhat3r
There's always anxiety when launching something new. Is it what people are
looking for? Are we doing this the right way? How can we make it better?
Notice there are no questions in there about money? If that is your biggest
concern it will take away from the focus of building the best solution you
can. If you are really building something incredible the money will come. Be
patient. The work is worth the reward.

